

Is it just me or do others completely balk at signing into sites with Facebook? - adrianwaj

For some reason my survival instinct kicks in - sort of a combination of fight and flight simultaneously. I wrestle my way around it.<p>I just went to http://gtrot.com and it asked before running the search on my city if I wanted "Friend-powered personalization."<p>Happened with Trip Advisor too a couple of days ago.<p>It's total submission.<p>People on Facebook are not automatically my friends, they're just Facebook friends. But that's just a side point.. I'm put off by sites that are only, or compel a Facebook login. I don't know or even trust what is or what will happen behind the scenes.
======
jhacks
I agree with you on that. I would rather not use my Facebook account to log in
somewhere. I don't mind if it's an option, but if it's forced or you're
pressured to do it... I am turned off.

------
mikkelsd
I am not at all happy with this trend and will not use a site that requires
it!

~~~
adrianwaj
I'd like to see a list of Facebook free sites, and what they can substitute.

